# Chicago School Advice



## jshel (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello,
I recently received my associates in early childhood education. What i have come to realize is that I do not enjoy teaching and the teaching life style. I have decided to follow a passion I have had for a long time which is cooking. I have started to investigate schools in my area and am a little confused. From what I have read Kendall would be my first choice in the Chicago area. The problem with that school is that is is very expensive. I m also curious if the price of that education is worth it in this industry. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on are schools. Thanks for your time.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jshel, just to let you know, I work in the admissions office at Kendall. If you are looking at AI, LCB, or Kendall, you will find that all are comparable when it comes to tuition on paper. Cost is important but you really want to do your research with all schools you are considering. Who are alumni? Instructors? Student to teacher ratio? Contacts?

Also, we do provide need and merit based scholarships to those that qualify so the cost you see on the website may not be the actual cost for you.

Look into the three I mentioned but also consider looking into a community college program if you are close to one. Look into www.acfchefs.org as it will give you a list of all accredited culinary schools.

Lastly, talk to the school administrators, like myself, at all of the colleges you are considering but also get info from 3rd parties. Starting here is a great point for you but ask industry professionals where they would recommend as well.

Good luck and feel free to email me on this site if you would like to ask any particular questions.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I graduated from Kendall (not Culinary, though). It is a very nice school, with dedicated staff, but is expensive. I took Culinary at CHIC, and I would advise against it. Alot of people I know from there were ignored by Admissions or Financial departments when they really needed information. The price simply is not worth the blue ribbon.

I would suggest you look into Washburne Culinary Institute. They are part of the City Colleges of Chicago and have been established for quite some time now. They offer an AA in Culinary Arts for about $14,000. Washburne Culinary Institute Homepage

Your determination and efforts will make you successful in the industry, the school is just a very small stepping stone.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

*Illinois Community Colleges*

*Washburne Culinary Institute*


----------

